# Slow wireless connection on just one laptop



## SoDoWarts (Jul 24, 2008)

My daughter tells me that the "internet is soooo slooowww" on her laptop with our wireless network. So I go to a couple of speed test sites on her computer and sure enough the speed is abysmal. So I pull out my laptop and the speed is great. So we know its her computer that has the problem. Any ideas what should be checked or done on that computer? 

Thanks.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

What's the make & model of the computer? If you plug in via a wire is it still slow?


----------



## SoDoWarts (Jul 24, 2008)

its a Samsung r480 netbook that's about two years old. When wired its definitely faster but still 1/3 the speed of two other computers. Oddly its upload speed is significantly faster than the other two.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi SoDoWarts,

Try updating both the wired and wireless netwok card drivers. Hope this resolves your daughter's computer issues.


----------



## SoDoWarts (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks DB! Great to hear from you. You still look good. Can you give me a quick tutorial on how to do that card updating? Thank you. (PS -- hope you've had a chance to do some investing.)


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You can download the drivers from here. Samsung


----------

